# 2011 Tarmac S-Works SL3 frame colors



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/4841570718/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/4841570714/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/4841570694/in/photostream/


----------



## dw67 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just ordered the white.


----------



## bn_acyclists (Mar 12, 2004)

*Cool.*

Please take pictures and post. Soon.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

The white looks amazing!
________
WEB SHOWS


----------



## bn_acyclists (Mar 12, 2004)

*Friday.*

I should have mine ready to ride by Friday. (white)


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Why oh why didn't they offer the same with the roubaix. #@$!


----------



## mmccrary (Oct 14, 2008)

Got the white sl3 last night (warranty replacement). I wasn't a fan of white frames until last night. I will try and post some pics tonight. You can't see the blue lines down the top and lower tubes on the website.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Absolutely, let's see that beauty!


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

yes, pics would be awesome!


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Waiting on my non-S-Works SL3 (Tarmac Pro) to come in. White of course! Couldn't justify $900 more for S-Works.


----------



## mmccrary (Oct 14, 2008)

pics...


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hawwwwwwwwwwt!


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

Perfect:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow that thing is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

anyone have a clue why the Specialized website still does not have the 2011 models?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ping771 said:


> anyone have a clue why the Specialized website still does not have the 2011 models?


They were there but hidden, and then we found them, and then they got pulled. Possible reasons include:

Residual 2010 inventory
2011 availability
Co-ordination of marketing/distribution activities to product launch date


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> They were there but hidden, and then we found them, and then they got pulled. Possible reasons include:
> 
> Residual 2010 inventory
> 2011 availability
> Co-ordination of marketing/distribution activities to product launch date



All logical reasons, but that appears to be contradicted by the fact they are selling the 2011's now, and people are taking delivery of them as we speak.?!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ping771 said:


> All logical reasons, but that appears to be contradicted by the fact they are selling the 2011's now, and people are taking delivery of them as we speak.?!


Sure, but imagine what it does to national/international 2010 sales and pricing, the moment that they push the button to go live with the new bikes. At the moment I presume that they are "stealth" shipping the 2011 bikes and catalogs into stores or geographical areas with low 2010 inventory. If you really want to see the range, go to a Specialized store and ask to see the 2011 catalog and availability.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> They were there but hidden, and then we found them, and then they got pulled. Possible reasons include:
> 
> Residual 2010 inventory
> 2011 availability
> ...


I think the last one is the most likely.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome bike. What bike computer are you using?
________
Laguna Heights Condos Pattaya


----------



## mmccrary (Oct 14, 2008)

Garmin Edge 500. Great computer.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Just ordered a SL3 S-works in the matte black/red/white color scheme. Big S has them in stock, but it is going on my LBS preorder for the new bikes, so I might actually have to wait a couple of weeks to get it. 

Anyone knows if the S-works frames are coming with seat posts this year? I never even thought to ask.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Corndog said:


> Anyone knows if the S-works frames are coming with seat posts this year? I never even thought to ask.


Yes, according to the leaked information on the Specialized web-site, and I believe that the S-Works one has had some redesign.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Corndog said:


> Just ordered a SL3 S-works in the matte black/red/white color scheme. Big S has them in stock, but it is going on my LBS preorder for the new bikes, so I might actually have to wait a couple of weeks to get it.
> 
> Anyone knows if the S-works frames are coming with seat posts this year? I never even thought to ask.



no post...sorry dude


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Got my matte SL3 built up Tuesday and have about 80mi on it so far. What a fun bike. 15.2 in 56 w/ Red, SI cranks, and Racing Ones. Coming off of a CAAD9.


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dustin, I need to live vicariously through you, so please post some pics ASAP .


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry, double post


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

now has white bartape.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

yumyum


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

White seat post with the setup shown in the pic would be truly pimpin' (or a white seat, but not both).

That's the frame color I've got on the way as well. can't wait for it to get here. What bar is that?


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

jrob1775 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/4841570718/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/4841570714/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/4841570694/in/photostream/



My new Carbon/Red/White is in, building it with SRAM Red/Force. will post pictures as soon as it is done.

BTW: Got it from Gerk's Specialized Concept Store in Issaquah, WA. Looks like they have a ton of 2011 product in already.

coup


----------



## bonkcity (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice bike Dustin. I like the matte finish on the frame. I got one on order in the same color - can't wait to get it. How does the bike ride?


----------



## bn_acyclists (Mar 12, 2004)

*Another picture.*

View attachment 209401

14.85 lbs with a power meter.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

fap fap fap fap fap FAP FAP FAP FAPPITY FAP FAP... UGH!

somebody go get me a towel...


----------



## bonkcity (Aug 24, 2010)

14.85 pounds - that's ligth! How does the bike ride? Nice looking bike by the way. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

bn_acyclists said:


> View attachment 209401
> 
> 14.85 lbs with a power meter.



Nice bike! How do you like that saddle and what bar are you running on that bike?

thanks and have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2010)

bn_acyclists said:


> View attachment 209401
> 
> 14.85 lbs with a power meter.


Nice, nice...- frame size??


----------



## bn_acyclists (Mar 12, 2004)

*Questions*

It rides extreamly nice, coming off a an 09 Tarmac Pro SL, it is a bit smother over the chatter and there is some stiffness through the BB that can be felt in sharp turns over the Tarmac Pro SL. It's not a huge diffrence to me at my weight and wattage ([email protected]/[email protected]), but present. 
Size is 52cm.
Saddle takes some getting used too. Early in the season its a bit harsh, but later in the season it is perfect!
Handle bars are FSA Wing Pro Aluminum compact.
The bike is a real Rocket! Totally quick, ultra responsive, and comfortable to ride! Not to mention fun! I'm always excited to ride it!


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

-dustin said:


> now has white bartape.


Dustin is the color of the whole frame pretty much all flat. The reds and whites on the 2011 website talks about being a gloss.


----------



## RTUNED87 (Aug 27, 2010)

bn_acyclists said:


> View attachment 209401
> 
> 14.85 lbs with a power meter.


did you get it with the bb30 if so how do you like it?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

shortyt said:


> Dustin is the color of the whole frame pretty much all flat. The reds and whites on the 2011 website talks about being a gloss.


the entire frame has a matte finish. which means that it's really hard to keep clean.


----------



## bonkcity (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, a got the 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3 in neon red. I love it! I have owned/ridden a lot of bikes. The S-Works is the best. It's a very smooth ride, it's totally light, and it is very stiff. I love the front end with the huge tapered head tube and the fork is very stout. My last bikes were a Look 595 ultra, Cervelo R3, Litespeed Ultimate & I have ridden Pinarello Dogma and Prince. The S-Works is a great bike. I put Campy SuperRecord on it with Easton EC 90 sl wheels with Ritchey stem, bar and seat post. I can't say enough good about it. I just can't believe the ride. I recommend the bike. You will love it.


----------



## RTUNED87 (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you think that red would have any fading issues in the sun? plus can you post some pics i would love to see that fram put together


----------



## bonkcity (Aug 24, 2010)

The neon red is great! Much better in person than photos. I don't thin there will be any fadingmissues. My brother and I had neon Fat chance mountain bikes in the 80's and 90's and had no fading issues. I don't know how to attch photos. If you give me an email address, I would be happy to email you a photo or two.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

*from the other side*


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

RTUNED87 said:


> Do you think that red would have any fading issues in the sun?


Very unlikely, especially as most bikes spend 95% of their life in the garage.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

riding some new wheels for the week










For what it's worth, PI's Veer glove bleeds a lot. Pictured is the 3rd round of white bartape I've had (and this one only has about 10hrs of ride time).


----------



## immorales222 (Jan 31, 2011)

*heey*



mmccrary said:


> pics...


what's the name of that steer thing
white and Blue thing

I want that also

that frame is nice with that white and blue thing!

i will hear it form u
bye


----------

